# speedsolving cup 2023!



## NigelTheCuber (Monday at 1:35 PM)

Hey guys, this will be a comp on this website similar to the world cup format (don't sue me for plagiarism).

So basically there will be round 1 (which should start like now) where pretty much anyone can join (there will be a group format), and the top x (different for each event) will advance to round 2, which works like any other comp. If we get enough participants there will be round 3 aka finals.

So for round 1 everyone signed up will get a notif in this thread stating your group (there will be 5 groups) and the top 25% of people in the group (rounded up) will make it to round 2

Please follow all the WCA regulations and also if you make finals please record your solves unless you absolutely cannot

Registration open: 10/1/23
Registration end: 20/1/23 unless we have not enough competitors

Events held: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, Clock, Square-1

Have fun ig


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Monday at 1:40 PM)

comp


speedsolving cup 2023




forms.gle





registeration link.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Monday at 3:46 PM)

This sounds fun! I signed up.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Monday at 4:44 PM)

Same!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Monday at 4:55 PM)

I registered!


----------



## d--- (Monday at 11:04 PM)

I'm in


----------



## Caden Fisher (Monday at 11:19 PM)

I’m in too!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Monday at 11:24 PM)

doNE


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Monday at 11:36 PM)

I'm in!


----------



## cubenerd74 (Monday at 11:38 PM)

I joined


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Monday at 11:48 PM)

I registered!


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 1:45 AM)

I registered


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Tuesday at 4:08 AM)

Looks great, registered.


----------



## Meanjuice (Tuesday at 4:11 AM)

I registered 2


----------



## AJT17 (Tuesday at 4:14 AM)

This sounds fun, I signed up


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Tuesday at 6:08 AM)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CT-6666 (Tuesday at 7:21 AM)

signed up!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Tuesday at 7:26 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Hey guys, this will be a comp on this website similar to the world cup format (don't sue me for plagiarism).
> 
> So basically there will be round 1 (which should start like now) where pretty much anyone can join (there will be a group format), and the top x (different for each event) will advance to round 2, which works like any other comp. If we get enough participants there will be round 3 aka finals.
> 
> ...


submitted, u shouldve named it the Nigel Cup for creativeness lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Tuesday at 8:32 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> submitted, u shouldve named it the Nigel Cup for creativeness lol


lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Tuesday at 10:44 AM)

also one thing: is it ok for me to post the video of 3x3 finals on my channel


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Tuesday at 10:47 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also one thing: is it ok for me to post the video of 3x3 finals on my channel


Also, sry I can't record there are quite a few reasons.


----------



## CT-6666 (Tuesday at 2:34 PM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also one thing: is it ok for me to post the video of 3x3 finals on my channel


yeah sure just probably won't make it


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 3:17 PM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also one thing: is it ok for me to post the video of 3x3 finals on my channel


imagine getting to the finals. also, i registered


----------



## AJT17 (Tuesday at 3:55 PM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also one thing: is it ok for me to post the video of 3x3 finals on my channel


If I do make it to the finals then I am okay with it being posted, but that probably won't happen.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Tuesday at 4:35 PM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also one thing: is it ok for me to post the video of 3x3 finals on my channel


I would prefer not


----------



## Cubinginatree (Wednesday at 1:14 AM)

Registered!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Wednesday at 1:47 AM)

Registered! Hopefully I don’t mess up Pyra lol!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Wednesday at 4:18 AM)

@NigelTheCuber You can put mine because I've been practicing 3x3 recently so I should make finals


----------



## Nevan J (Wednesday at 4:20 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Hey guys, this will be a comp on this website similar to the world cup format (don't sue me for plagiarism).
> 
> So basically there will be round 1 (which should start like now) where pretty much anyone can join (there will be a group format), and the top x (different for each event) will advance to round 2, which works like any other comp. If we get enough participants there will be round 3 aka finals.
> 
> ...


When will the comp be held?

btw I registered


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Wednesday at 5:47 AM)

baseballjello67 said:


> @NigelTheCuber You can put mine because I've been practicing 3x3 recently so I should make finals


Ok



Nevan J said:


> When will the comp be held?
> 
> btw I registered


It will start mid january when we have enough participants


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Wednesday at 1:16 PM)

I’ve registered!


----------



## theviru (Wednesday at 1:17 PM)

I Registered


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Wednesday at 2:11 PM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also one thing: is it ok for me to post the video of 3x3 finals on my channel


I probably won’t make it, but if I do then I would prefer not to.
also, when is this happening?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Wednesday at 2:20 PM)

GeographicalCuber said:


> I probably won’t make it, but if I do then I would prefer not to.
> also, when is this happening?


on jan 20


----------

